# HELP!!! My cat keeps peeing on the kitchen floor



## lilcaz10 (Jan 5, 2013)

:yikes: My cat tinkerbell age 8 keeps peeing on the kitchen floor  She has never done it before and there is perfectly good litter tray available. We have two other cats but thats never been a problem she always kept away from them. She has always gone outside to the toilet but the last month is peeing in 3 different place in the kitchen. :thumbdown: My mum and I both think she might have a bladder infection so gonna take to the vet to check. If anyone else is having the same problem then I would new greatful of your thoughts My family are fed up of urine covered socks


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, best to get the vet to check her over as soon as you can if she's never done it before! Other than that, have you changed the litter you use or anything? Or could she dislike using the tray if it's not freshly scooped? Is there something that's scared her enough to stop her wanting to go outside? If it's only number 1's and not number 2's then to me it sounds like you could be right about some kind of infection.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree, it sounds like a urine infection. 

Otherwise I can only think that she does not like going outside in the recent cold/wet weather. If so, are you providing a minimum of 3 large litter trays for your 3 cats?


----------



## lilcaz10 (Jan 5, 2013)

She has always weed outside she still does got out but not sure is she weed out there, if she is then she saving most of it for the kitchen floor. She went out today came in 10 mins later wees on the floor right in front of my dad. :yikes: She only does no 1's on the floor and always in the same places and it's always a massive wee like she been holding it in for ages, up to three times a day sometimes :thumbdown: She run away and hides like she embaressed to what she done. She does not like to use a litter tray and its gets change it every week.Hopefully the vet will give us some answers


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

lilcaz10 said:


> She has always weed outside she still does got out but not sure is she weed out there, if she is then she saving most of it for the kitchen floor. She went out today came in 10 mins later wees on the floor right in front of my dad. :yikes: She only does no 1's on the floor and always in the same places and it's always a massive wee like she been holding it in for ages, up to three times a day sometimes :thumbdown: She run away and hides like she embaressed to what she done. She does not like to use a litter tray and its gets change it every week.Hopefully the vet will give us some answers


I hate to speculate after CM has already offered her expertise but how are you washing the tray? Is it with anything strong smelling? Something probably isn`t right for her. Hope she gets sorted out! What is she eating? Is she getting a moisture rich diet because that will help prevent UTIs.


----------



## lilcaz10 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sussexplumber said:


> I hate to speculate after CM has already offered her expertise but how are you washing the tray? Is it with anything strong smelling? Something probably isn`t right for her. Hope she gets sorted out! What is she eating? Is she getting a moisture rich diet because that will help prevent UTIs.


She does not like to use the lit tray she never has even as a kitten she was not keen and would go outside. She has a mix diet of Wickets/Felix and Iames biscuit which she has always had.


----------

